# Picture of the 2004 maxima at the factory



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I took a picture of the 2004 Maxima sitting in front of the factory off of route 287 in New Jersey. I was wondering if this was a rare sighting since they dont come out until spring?



http://www.99op.com/projects/photo/cars/DSC02105.JPG


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

lower the size & resolution bro.. Took forever to dl..

Anyhow, I think the new max looks like poop..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

RBa2kMax said:


> *lower the size & resolution bro.. Took forever to dl..
> 
> Anyhow, I think the new max looks like poop.. *


There is going to be a huge demand for aftermarket GRILLS soon. Other than that I like it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks better in a darker color... I like.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

I saw a 04 Red Maxima 3.5 SE at the auto show in Providence, R.I. yesterday. Nice car but I dislike the grille. I really love the rear with the dual twin chrome exhaust tips.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

nhblk03ser said:


> *I saw a 04 Red Maxima 3.5 SE at the auto show in Providence, R.I. yesterday. Nice car but I dislike the grille. I really love the rear with the dual twin chrome exhaust tips. *


I know what you are saying. The Murano had that bar in the grill also but it doesn`t stick out like the 04 Max. Maybe we will get used to it


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

car and driver mag did a reveiw of this month


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

terry dibler said:


> *car and driver mag did a reveiw of this month *


I`ll have to check that out. Car and Driver can be anal when they assess Nissan products.....


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

they were bitching about torque steer


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

terry dibler said:


> *they were bitching about torque steer *


There you go. They like that fugly accord with little torque.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

and its up 10 more hp


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

terry dibler said:


> *and its up 10 more hp *


There is so much hp there it just has to be unleashed


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah, I think it always takes a while to get used to a new generation of cars. They seem to be changing once again, for the second time of the twenty first century? You decide. Anyhow I have mixed feelings about the new max. The new Z is sexy as hell tho!

-Kenji


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

kenji said:


> *Yeah, I think it always takes a while to get used to a new generation of cars. They seem to be changing once again, for the second time of the twenty first century? You decide. Anyhow I have mixed feelings about the new max. The new Z is sexy as hell tho!
> 
> -Kenji *


The more I look at it; the more I am liking it. The new colors are great. The Altima lacks the dark blue and Copper color.


----------

